# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Broken asbestos sheeting- clean up

## LouiseAJ

I've had a plumber in my laundry moving some plumbing behind the wall, I did tell them that I thought it would be asbestos given house was built in 1975 but was waved away and assured it wasn't a problem. There is a big hole smashed in the wall at the moment where the pipes were moved so I had a look and saw Hardiflex written on the back of all the sheeting. I'm disappointed as I've been breathing this in for weeks (as the tiler also broke holes in the wall removing the old tiles) but not sure how best to clean up the mess now I've just closed the door while I work out what to do.  
There is dust and broken bits of the wall on the floor mixed in with some broken bits of old tile. Whats the best technique for harm minimisation at this point?

----------


## cyclic

Stop worrying and give Hardies a call.
I am sure they would like to know.131103
If they have no interest, then next call to workplace health and safety in your area.
Why should you have to deal with it, there are rules in place for the safe removal which they should have followed

----------


## Marc

I would first spray the lot with water and PVC glue mix or Boncrete. Then pick up all the loose stuff carefully and bag it. Spray inside the holes and pick up all the bits you can reach. Chuck in the bin and tell the plumber he is a moron.  :Smilie:

----------


## joynz

HardieFlexâ¢ sheet | James Hardie 
Might not be asbestos.  Get it tested. 
If its really asbestos, its not OK just to chuck it in the normal  bin.  
And wear a P2 mask if you do any cleaning up - you can buy disposable ones from Bunnings.  Dont vacuum - wet wipe.  
If its really asbestos, Id call The Plumbing Industry Commission or similar!

----------

